# My first routed track



## C.C.A (Oct 5, 2011)

I want to route a bullring oval in HO scale as my first attempt on an extra piece of MDF I have laying around.

I need to come up with a plan of attack. I am trying to put together a list of items I need to complete this project and then a step by step process of what I need to do to get it done (i.e. route, rails, wiring, etc).

I have MDF and a good router. That is where I am at now. LOL. 

I imagine I need power supply, cars, controllers, copper tape, paint, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## popup (Dec 5, 2011)

I have been attempting to build my first track for the last three weeks, got some good advice here. Start your art work if you have an MDF board. Lay out all of the radius' that you are wanting, connect them w/ straights, lay it all out. then decide how you are going to rout it, using a guide or template or whatever. Then Rout!
I am using a template to rout the curves from a pivot point, as the router I have available is a Craftsman w/ a large base. I ended up getting power wire from StitchingWireDirect.com or some such nonsense, but they shipped a ten-pound roll of galvanized 0.103 x 0.017 for about 30 bucks (1700 ft!!!) I am using an aluminum lock wire, 17 ga electric fence wire, a little tight for the 1/16 groove, but doable, wired a test groove yesterday. 
Got your router bit yet? I had to mail order that from Amazon, took a couple of days.
Anyway, best to just get started and solve the issues as they arise. Good Luck!
:wave::wave:


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

I dont know too much about routed tracks, but I work at an auto paint supply store in Scranton and I been eyeballin' this windshield cut out wire by AES p/n AES-356 (AES Industries Windshield Cutting Wire 0.035" [150Ft Spool]) available at any autobody jobber store. Its highly magnetic. 7 bucks for 1/4 lb roll at your local jobber or $3.70 on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/AES-Industries-Windshield-Cutting-0-035/dp/B002DM0AI0 

picture shows braided but its wrong


----------

